# Rotala Verticillaris



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

What's the proper name for this plant and why did they recently change it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Pogostemon erectum_. It matches a good botanical description and herbarium specimens I've found. I've seen preserved _Rotala verticillaris_ and it's easy to see why they were confused. The inflorescences aren't at all the same though.

Please see here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/58042-rotala-verticillaris-nope.html


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Excellent. Thank you Cavan..

Do you have any pics of the real Verticillaris?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

None of living material. I _may_ be able to show herbarium specimen photos.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Do it.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I guess you couldnt find them?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I took some really lousy photos with my phone, but it might be better to see if the ones a friend of mine took earlier are better.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Where are they and does it look quite a bit like _Pogo Erectum_?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw the herbarium specimens in person as well and it's a dead ringer for _Pogostemon erectum._ Whichever species it is the flower is most definitely indicative of a _Pogostemon._


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, I keyed it out based on a good botanical description and everything matches. Both that and the _Rotala_ are from the same general area, so it's easy to see how that might have contributed to the confusion.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

They have the same size limitations and requirements then?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, maybe, but I don't think we know for sure because I don't know of anybody who has grown real _R. verticillaris_!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Gotcha.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

This is a really lousy (as usual) photo of a REAL _Rotala verticillaris_ botanical specimen using my camera phone. A friend of mine may have a much better one. The flowers are actually there, but they're very tiny and sessile (right up against the stem). Not all like _P. erectum_. The specimens are emersed.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/showimage.php?i=5867&catid=newimages

Note: For some reason, the picture title isn't the way I typed it. I did not capitalize any V.


----------

